# Has anyone adapted a Texas Trio grill with a pellet smoker box?



## Bob Jehle (Sep 16, 2020)

Has anyone adapted a Texas trio or similar wood smoker to a pellet grill smoke box?


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 16, 2020)

Good question.
Why do you want to adapt a unit instead of just getting a pellet grill (pooper).
I got a Masterbuilt pooper for under $200  and i like it.
It is not a replacement for the crap offset charcoal and wood burner unit I kicked to the curb this spring.


----------



## imakuj (Oct 15, 2020)

My Brother and Sister in law have this majestic grill. I have the 32 inch barrel charcoal grill. Char Griller is a good brand for grills. They are really stout. The charcoal pan the wire rack has the nice thick heavy duty wire. 18 guage steel ash catcher under the charcoal wire rack. The barrel I think it is 20 guage steel. The cast iron grill grates are thick and heavy. It's a pretty nice grill. I also have a 46 or 48 inch Kingsford barrel grill. It is no where near as hefty as the Char Griller.


----------



## imakuj (Oct 28, 2020)

My Brother and Sister in law have this majestic grill. I have the 32 inch barrel charcoal grill. Char Griller is a good brand for grills. They are really stout. The charcoal pan the wire rack has the nice thick heavy duty wire. 18 guage steel ash catcher under the charcoal wire rack. The barrel I think it is 20 guage steel.
192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1 jpg to pdf


----------

